# Ambrosia Maple Salt and Pepper



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a salt shaker and pepper grinder that I turned out of Ambrosia Maple. They are 8" tall, sanded to 600 grit. Finished with Minwax Antique Oil topped with 4 coats of wipe on poly and buffed.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, those are real beauties Bernie. I love the stock on these.. really nice job Mr. B!

Corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie 








Bernie
As usual they are very well done, and pleasing to the eye. Good job. Mitch


----------

